# Hecht Frikadellen



## torino (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo
wie ist das bei euch wenn man einen Hecht filetiert hat dann sind doch meist noch y Gräten drinnen oder ? Gehen die dann mit Kaputt wenn man den Fisch klein mixxt ?


----------



## tenchhunter (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hecht Frikadellen*

Joar, kein problem mehr mit Gräten....


----------

